# Ok Big Herm,here is my PROOF LOL!!!!!



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2013)

Please girls and guys,dont laugh at my fat ass in this picture on the beach a couple of weeks ago,aall yall are ripped up and my old ass is fat lol,but my beautiful wife is awesome:x


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2013)

Wait I used to call you a hairless Gorilla... Forget that you're a Gorilla!  Ya big beefy bastard!  More pics less clothing on the wife please...lol


----------



## PFM (Jul 15, 2013)

Why do you have 2 orange dicks?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Wait I used to call you a hairless Gorilla... Forget that you're a Gorilla!  Ya big beefy bastard!  More pics less clothing on the wife please...lol


lol!!! im gonna post some more of my wife to lol......yea my hairy chest is my good luck charm ha ha,thats how I won my wife over lmao



PFM said:


> Why do you have 2 orange dicks?


lol!!


----------



## 49ER (Jul 15, 2013)

You look good bro ur a big man nice lady too


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 15, 2013)

you're big as hell bro!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2013)

Jesus dude I told you do not post unless they're nudes.  Lmao.  You're a big mofo. I don't see where you get fat from. Now I'm fat, you're just, to, damn, big, and, love, to, use, commas,  lol. Much love dude.


----------



## Braw16 (Jul 15, 2013)

I wouldn't fuck with you! Big boy


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2013)

49ER said:


> You look good bro ur a big man nice lady too


thanks brother,yea my wife is awesome!!!!



heavydeads83 said:


> you're big as hell bro!


lol..I wish ha ha



BigHerm said:


> Jesus dude I told you do not post unless they're nudes.  Lmao.  You're a big mofo. I don't see where you get fat from. Now I'm fat, you're just, to, damn, big, and, love, to, use, commas,  lol. Much love dude.


ha ha,yea I use to many commas lol.i was trying to be "cool looking" with the do-rag lol



Braw16 said:


> I wouldn't fuck with you! Big boy


ha ha Braw,im just a big teddy bear lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2013)

ok Big Dfeaton,here is my wife at your request


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2013)

She's soooo white I can't even see her in the pic.



Ah, there ya go... She looks good brother.  I like the biggins.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2013)

Bullseye is in some of dat der cell tech.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 15, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> She's soooo white I can't even see her in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there ya go... She looks good brother.  I like the biggins.


thanks brother!! she's over here bought to hit me lol.I love the biggins to,all Natural!!! ha ha



BigHerm said:


> Bullseye is in some of dat der cell tech.


oh yea ha ha


----------



## R1rider (Jul 15, 2013)

Bullseye you are a big strongman looking bro. you look good

due to many factors mostly genetic/body type, 90% of us wont get the lean, ripped, fitness fag look so its better to be big, strong, in beastmode and looking like a caveman neanderthal 

I agree with Herm, where are you getting fat from


----------



## PFM (Jul 15, 2013)

R1rider said:


> Bullseye you are a big strongman looking bro. you look good
> 
> due to many factors mostly genetic/body type, *90% of us wont get the lean, ripped, fitness fag look[B/] so its better to be big, strong, in beastmode and looking like a caveman neanderthal
> 
> I agree with Herm, where are you getting fat from*


*

Remember those "fitness fags" run a full pre-comp BB prep just to photo shoot. All that to be 185 & ripped..........big deal.*


----------



## amore169 (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn your big Bullseye!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 15, 2013)

Youre a big boy! Please don't kick sand in my face!  Looking good man.


----------



## JM750 (Jul 15, 2013)

You're a frigging monster! Nice!


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 15, 2013)

PFM said:


> Why do you have 2 orange dicks?


fuckin hilarious!^^^^ you look good though brother, I don't see where you're fat either. you have a good size to you and in better shape than most, including a lot of the younger Jackasses. wait.... ill rephrase that, most of
the younger jackasses.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 15, 2013)

damn bulls your a fuckin monster


----------



## don draco (Jul 16, 2013)

Goddamn bullseye.. you're a beast


----------



## Jada (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking good bull, ur tall as fk .


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 16, 2013)

beast bro. respect


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice to see you made it down from farm country to the beach!

You and the Mrs. look great!  Congrats on your hards work Bro!!


----------



## JOMO (Jul 16, 2013)

Lookin big as hell! The vanilla Guerilla!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2013)

don draco said:


> Goddamn bullseye.. you're a beast


lmao!!



Jada said:


> Looking good bull, ur tall as fk .


yea just a bit tall lol



StoliFTW said:


> beast bro. respect


thanks my friend



transcend2007 said:


> Nice to see you made it down from farm country to the beach!
> 
> You and the Mrs. look great!  Congrats on your hards work Bro!!


lol yea I know,its 430 miles to the beach from where I live lol



JOMO said:


> Lookin big as hell! The vanilla Guerilla!


lol,thats funny JOMO


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't even see any love handles. What the hell does your wife hold on to?
I hope I look that good for my trip to the beach.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2013)

Lol steelers,hell I thought I looked like shit for the beach,like a backward ass country boy ha ha!!


----------



## Georgia (Jul 16, 2013)

Of course only the homosexual PFM would be looking at your crotch.

Looking huge my man (you in general...not your crotch)


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 17, 2013)

you look great! a big man with definition , I am working to get my weight up and look like you. I have daughters by the time they reach dating age I want to be your size. If I came over to date your daughter I would have her home a hour early! I need that power.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 17, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Of course only the homosexual PFM would be looking at your crotch.
> 
> Looking huge my man (you in general...not your crotch)


tanks Georgia



grizzldsealpoacher said:


> you look great! a big man with definition , I am working to get my weight up and look like you. I have daughters by the time they reach dating age I want to be your size. If I came over to date your daughter I would have her home a hour early! I need that power.


lol brother!!! just eat steak,cornbreadand potatoes


----------

